# Thank you Francis



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is the second video I have seen from you that reminds me to have fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tbKQkkCJBBo#at=130

Nicely done.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

For some reason, I have the strangest urge to go train dogs on a crab fishing boat. I don't have any idea why...  ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Beyond being interesting to watch, his videos have a way of transporting me to a different time. I don't mean to imply anything bizarre by that either, I just mean that when I watch his videos I feel a little bit like a teenager when the only things that mattered were what was going on at that particular moment in time, and it was all fun.

I always find myself smiling when I watch his videos.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we do shit like that all the time here...

if I filmed it all and posted it, people would think I was nuts..


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

California dreamin'

Just so much great dog training there.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah!! Thats how I feel too, I just couldn't put words to it.



Nicole Stark said:


> Beyond being interesting to watch, his videos have a way of transporting me to a different time. I don't mean to imply anything bizarre by that either, I just mean that when I watch his videos I feel a little bit like a teenager when the only things that mattered were what was going on at that particular moment in time, and it was all fun.
> 
> I always find myself smiling when I watch his videos.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I just went to his youtube channel . I'm jealous . That's the type of dog training and just group of people I'd like to be around for a whole bunch of different reasons . 

I'm not even half way through seeing all the vids . Very cool .


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I just went to his youtube channel . I'm jealous . That's the type of dog training and just group of people I'd like to be around for a whole bunch of different reasons .
> 
> I'm not even half way through seeing all the vids . Very cool .


I just wish I could grow a stache like that guy!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I just wish I could grow a stache like that guy!


I would in a second . Actually it would probably take me a couple of months . Damn dress codes .


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is the second video I have seen from you that reminds me to have fun.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tbKQkkCJBBo#at=130
> 
> Nicely done.


I agree Jeff. Really and truly it seems I get the best results from training when I am having fun and the dog is too. Get all serious and strident and the dogs always wanna go flat. My dogs are the best therapy in the world for me. If I video taped half the goofy shit we do with our dogs people would want to institutionalize us LOL. BUT its fun and the dogs love it.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha, that's good shit.. made my morning


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I suscribe to Francis's blog too some great reading. Francis is a dog training inspiration for lots of people myself included, because he just makes it fun. The way it should be!! 

http://bayareadogtrainer.wordpress.com/


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I suscribe to Francis's blog too some great reading. Francis is a dog training inspiration for lots of people myself included, because he just makes it fun. The way it should be!!
> 
> http://bayareadogtrainer.wordpress.com/


Yep... +1^


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> I suscribe to Francis's blog too some great reading. Francis is a dog training inspiration for lots of people myself included, because he just makes it fun. The way it should be!!
> 
> http://bayareadogtrainer.wordpress.com/


Thanks for that Geoff .. interesting stuff.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thanks for that Geoff .. interesting stuff.


Hey NP Brian, though the thanks is for Francis I just linked it. I'd love to take one of his circus classes one day, I bet that there is spontaneous fun energy all over the place to be had during one of those classes. 

We as protection sport trainers tend to take things very seriously. Putting a bit of Zen like energy, humour and injecting some good Karma into our own personal and club training can always help our dogs bond more with us as handlers. That my friend is a good thing. 

Love Francis's latest blog post too .. http://bayareadogtrainer.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/canine-intuition-earned-not-learned/


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

We were struggling with some stuff with our younger pit bull. He goes to Francis once a week and it has turned his life around. 

I don't even think he realizes that he's doing "serious obedience" since it's so fun for him. For every time he works on a long sit with position changes out of site of handler, he's also popping in and out of a piano with a hole in it! 

He's truly an inspiration.


----------

